
What I've Learned over National Blog Posting Month (NaBloPoMo) 2019 - jamietanna
https://www.jvt.me/posts/2019/11/30/nablopomo-2019-retro/
======
egypturnash
_I 've felt I'm forced to only publish one post a day, which is a pain,
because yesterday I had a ideas for five posts_

This is what the drafts folder is for. Write the ideas down, leave them in
there, come back to them later and finish them.

~~~
jamietanna
I guess it's more that I didn't want to write any posts and then not publish
them, because if I've written it I'd rather have it out there than just
sitting around, but have felt over the month I need to be careful in case I
don't have things to write about?

(posted at
[https://www.jvt.me/mf2/2019/12/bnzsc/](https://www.jvt.me/mf2/2019/12/bnzsc/))

~~~
egypturnash
Date ‘em in the future. You’ll have daily posts, and yet you will be able to
take a few days to not write something every day if neither a topic nor the
energy to write presents itself. Or if something else suddenly takes priority.

